# Favourite Battle Size!



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Make a comment if you want to, just want to see what people's favourite battle size is for fantasy.


----------



## Azhrar (Jun 8, 2009)

I voted over 2k as I really prefer playing 2250 as the cost of chaos means that I will actually get to play around with a few models at higher point costs. 

(I know Marauders are an option, but not til i have found a good way to convert them (gathered enough horsemen heads), I won't use them)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

1500 because I have a perfected set of chaos lists for that point value that are a pain in the ass for most enemies although I struggle against Nidzilla.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For fantasy games in my area 2250 is fairly standard although I prefer a basic 2k as its less too paint.
That said the chance to unleash all 3.5k of chaos dwarfs or 4k of ogres is always fun.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

2000. givesme a good balance between misslie troops, combat troops, war machines and my over priced lord of doom(who is unkillable, so what people do is kill of the hammerers then beat him with combat resolution and run him down.)


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like 2k range. It gives you enough points to be able to play with some cool stuff, but still be able to finish the game in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

The bigger the battle, the more I like it... every game, every scenario, every army...


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

I voted 2k because it is closest to the points that I prefer.

I prefer battles of 1999 pts, because it takes away expensive lord/special/rare choices, and gives alot to core. Giving you more actual troops to deal with instead of most of your points in special/rare/characters.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

2250 all the way. It gives you the option of fielding 2000 points of army with the extra points going towards the lord choice. 2000 just doesn't seem like enough to me. Of course I love busting out my 4k of skaven every once in a while when I got some extra time in my day for deployment.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

While I like 2000 and 2250 point games very much, I am more a fan of small, rapid games. They seem far more colloquial and fun.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Defintely a 1500 Point game. Being a nid player, I can pump that up to be pretty wicked, but past that, it seems a little big. Larger games seem to take too much time to play, and it gets boring for the other player.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

awk dammit I saw this poll on the homepage and thought it was for 40k, so I put in 1,000. For fantasy I'd definatly take 2k


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't done a lot of fantasy games, but for 40k i like small games, gives you a chance to think about every unit in some more depth, and each move counts. For Fantasy i like larger games though, more options available for you.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i went for 2000 but my fave is actually 1950. A wierd total i hear you say, I like 1950 because there aren't any uber hard lords winning the game on their own but its still enough points to get most of what i want


----------

